# Stock Speakers



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

My 2007 25 RSS has the Jensen cd/radio and the 4 speakers in the ceiling. I like the setup, but the equipment is junk. 
Has anyone replaced the speakers with something that sounds better than a tin can? They look to by 4 inch rounds with a single cone, but I am just guessing by how they sound, and the grill covers, and I'd like to replace them with at least some quality two ways, anyone done this or have any thoughts?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I replaced the stereo first...then I was going to do the speakers. But I sold the Outback before I could do that.

Seems like an easy process...might want to find a way to enclose the new speaker prior to putting it back in the ceiling, so you get a better sound from it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I replaced the speakers in my 25RSS. Very easy to do and was even able to use the original Outback speaker covers!!

DAN


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I replaced the speakers in my 25RSS. Very easy to do and was even able to use the original Outback speaker covers!!
> 
> DAN


How did you get the covers off? that is where I hesitate, I don't want to break anything, and I assume they just twist off, but I want to reuse the covers
too, and keep it looking stock. What is the trick ?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I dont think I have ever had my radio up loud enough to notice..... J/K.
The sound quality is definately marginal. never really though of upgrading it though....

darn it, you had to inject that thought in my mind didnt you....


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> I dont think I have ever had my radio up loud enough to notice..... J/K.
> The sound quality is definately marginal. never really though of upgrading it though....
> 
> darn it, you had to inject that thought in my mind didnt you....


yet another mod. you know you want to, I am looking at Crutchfield right now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rock hill said:


> I dont think I have ever had my radio up loud enough to notice..... J/K.
> The sound quality is definately marginal. never really though of upgrading it though....
> 
> darn it, you had to inject that thought in my mind didnt you....


yet another mod. you know you want to, I am looking at Crutchfield right now.
[/quote]

Hey...get us a group discount!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The grills just pop off.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Replaced ours with 4 new kenwood speakers. What a difference. The kids love to take their portable dvd player, plug one end of the aux cable into the dvd player and the other end into the Jensen. The movie audio is played over the kenwoods. The kids comment how good it sounds like being in the theater.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Replaced ours with 4 new kenwood speakers. What a difference. The kids love to take their portable dvd player, plug one end of the aux cable into the dvd player and the other end into the Jensen. The movie audio is played over the kenwoods. The kids comment how good it sounds like being in the theater.


4....???? do you have 4 in the living area or do you mean the 2 in the BR and 2 in the Living area. I have 4 total inside and 2 outside.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The covers just pop off. Maybe give them a little twist to help them along. I don't think you can break them, just be careful and don't apply too much force.

It really is a very easy mod and makes a huge difference. The stock speakers are nothing but junk.

DAN


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

just remembered. mine are small square boxes that hang down from the ceiling. Bose look-a-likes.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Replaced ours with 4 new kenwood speakers. What a difference. The kids love to take their portable dvd player, plug one end of the aux cable into the dvd player and the other end into the Jensen. The movie audio is played over the kenwoods. The kids comment how good it sounds like being in the theater.


4....???? do you have 4 in the living area or do you mean the 2 in the BR and 2 in the Living area. I have 4 total inside and 2 outside.
[/quote]

Four total speakers inside of camper. We do not have outside speakers.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

DH replaced our radio with a car stereo with an aux port because our white piece of junk was terrible. Then he replaced the speakers with new ones, but while he was doing that he decided to run new speaker wire since the original wires were also junk. 
Sounds great and we only have 2 speakers!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks to all your help, I popped mine off last night, and they were easy to pop off too, no twisting required. Talk about junk, I thought they would be bad, but not that bad. I'm getting new ones now, this will be a really easy mod that makes a huge difference!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to buy speakers too and may still do so but have turned my attention towards a bose sounddock for my ipod. we spend more time outside than inside and the '05 doesn't have outside speakers. I have been combing Craigslist for a deal...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

russlg said:


> I was going to buy speakers too and may still do so but have turned my attention towards a bose sounddock for my ipod. we spend more time outside than inside and the '05 doesn't have outside speakers. I have been combing Craigslist for a deal...


do you always have electric to power the Bose?


----------



## Kane's Undertow (May 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was going to buy speakers too and may still do so but have turned my attention towards a bose sounddock for my ipod. we spend more time outside than inside and the '05 doesn't have outside speakers. I have been combing Craigslist for a deal...


do you always have electric to power the Bose?
[/quote]

I have an iHome that I dock my ipod into. I ran it just on the 4 AA batteries last summer. Used it a few hours a day and I think most of the night, it never died on me. I was very impressed. It is the model that is around $100, think I got mine on sale at Kohls for around $79. And the sound it good, only had it half way up. However a Bose system would be very nice!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Here's a Mod I did that I posted in another Forum:
_I have a 28KRS which has the front garage with 2 speakers on the "front" fader in the stereo. I pulled the speakers in the garage ceiling, tapped into the wires at the speaker terminals, and ran those wires thru the the ceiling to the front cabinet. In that cabinet I installed a small car power amp that has speaker level input, I hooked the signal from the front speaker to this, and put two nice outdoor JBL's on them. The power comes from the battery which is right there. When we set up camp I take the 2 JBL's, with a couple feet of sheilded wire hooked to them and put them outside under the OB. If I put the fader all the way on front, only the garage and outside have music etc. and inside the OB is quiet. The garage door closes just fine with the speakers out; this is why I used sheilded wire. I did not have the heart to do surgery on the skin of my OB_ (to mount outside surface mounts)

I also bought 4 Alpine 6.25" and replaced all the stock junk with them and even added some surface mount tweets to the cealing in garage. Whole trailer sounds great even at low volume.


----------



## 21RS in MC (Mar 16, 2010)

Chabbie1 said:


> DH replaced our radio with a car stereo with an aux port because our white piece of junk was terrible. Then he replaced the speakers with new ones, but while he was doing that he decided to run new speaker wire since the original wires were also junk.
> Sounds great and we only have 2 speakers!


How did he replace the speaker wires. I have a 2004 21RS also and when I pulled on the existing speaker wires, they didn't move without lots of resistance. I can't imagine that I can pull new wires using the old ones. In my TT, there was only one set going to one speaker and there was a set of jumper wires running over to the other speaker?????
Any suggestions?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

russlg said:


> I was going to buy speakers too and may still do so but have turned my attention towards a bose sounddock for my ipod. we spend more time outside than inside and the '05 doesn't have outside speakers. I have been combing Craigslist for a deal...


we just added outdoor speakers for under $100 and it sounds great. Search my post for info and pictures.


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

Be sure to use mounting clips for your speakers! Ours didn't have any at all and the speakers were literally falling out.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in the process of replacing my stereo and discovered that we don't have true stereo. Both speakers in the living room are wired together. I saw at the stereo end that there were only 4 wires (2 pairs) leaving to power 4 speakers. There should be a seperate pair of wires for each speaker. Needless to say, since I'm anal about such things, I'm going to have to re-wire the whole stinkin' thing! I already planned to add the wiring to connect the television to the unit and the wires for future outdoor speakers. Oh well, if I'm not camping, I might as well be working on the camper!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Joe/GA said:


> I'm in the process of replacing my stereo and discovered that we don't have true stereo. Both speakers in the living room are wired together. I saw at the stereo end that there were only 4 wires (2 pairs) leaving to power 4 speakers. There should be a seperate pair of wires for each speaker. Needless to say, since I'm anal about such things, I'm going to have to re-wire the whole stinkin' thing! I already planned to add the wiring to connect the television to the unit and the wires for future outdoor speakers. Oh well, if I'm not camping, I might as well be working on the camper!


Slow down there cowboy.







If you have the same radio as in my 2006, there aren't really the proper connections in the back of the radio for true stereo. It's false advertising by Keystone to say they had a stereo, as far as I'm concerned. If you have the original manual, you can see what I mean in the hookup diagram.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Replaced the interior speakers last year. I was able to find two pairs of Pioneer TS-G1643R speakers on eBay pretty cheap. They are listed as 6-1/2" speakers but the stock grills in the Outback fit them perfectly. Definitely use the speaker clips. Like others have said, without the clips the speakers almost fall out on their own. They aren't high end speakers but they sound a ton better than the stock speakers.

For anyone who is interested, there are a couple sellers on eBay that always have these speakers available for cheap. I was able to get mine for around $20 a pair with free shipping. They are both companies that sell merchandise returned to Bestbuy stores. They are Bestbuy Outlet and Cowboom. If you are interested in buying from either of them, be sure to check the item condition section. A lot of the time, they will be missing the covers, manual or box. The speakers I purchased were like new except for the box they came in.

Also, I had to replace my exterior speakers a couple weeks ago. The rubber that connects the cone to the mounting plate separated. I purchased Boss MR50W speakers from Amazon for $28 and free shipping. So far so good. They are only 5-1/4" but put out better sound than the cruddy Jensen speakers that came with the Outback. For comparison, the Jensen MS5006W have 2.9 oz magnets and rated at 30 watts while the Boss MR50W have 30 oz magnets and are rated at 150 watts. They use the same fastener pattern as the originals but need a little bigger opening. I enlarged the hole in the exterior skin of the Outback about a 1/4" by using a sanding drum on my cordless Dremel.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> I'm in the process of replacing my stereo and discovered that we don't have true stereo. Both speakers in the living room are wired together. I saw at the stereo end that there were only 4 wires (2 pairs) leaving to power 4 speakers. There should be a seperate pair of wires for each speaker. Needless to say, since I'm anal about such things, I'm going to have to re-wire the whole stinkin' thing! I already planned to add the wiring to connect the television to the unit and the wires for future outdoor speakers. Oh well, if I'm not camping, I might as well be working on the camper!


Slow down there cowboy.







If you have the same radio as in my 2006, there aren't really the proper connections in the back of the radio for true stereo. It's false advertising by Keystone to say they had a stereo, as far as I'm concerned. If you have the original manual, you can see what I mean in the hookup diagram.
[/quote]
Dan, I had the Concertone radio. The wires ran from the "stereo" to the rear speaker on the passenger side. From there, there was a jumper wire that ran over to the driver's side speaker. You can remove your speakers and take a look. If one speaker has 2 sets of wires connected to it, you probably have the same setup as I have. You could gently pull on the wires and see if they pull the one from the other speaker. Mine did!


----------

